#ubuntu-boot 2008-09-26
<Guest98977> help me plezz
<Guest98977> any1 help me?
<Isaac_> join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-22
<tormod> cjwatson, I have a merge request for casper, should I assign it to you?
<cjwatson> sure, go ahead
<tormod> thanks done
<tormod> if possible I would also like to know if you have an opinion on bug 392510
<tormod> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/392510 d*mnit
 * tormod looks for the bug bot
<tormod> because the debian guys have all the time in the world but karmic is closing  in
<tormod> the question is whether to break broken configurations
<tormod> I say yes, to save valid, non-broken configs
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-26
<less1> Hi, I am working on booting ubuntu over internet using httpfs and iscsifs.. I wanted to know whom to contact for questions about such work?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-27
<less1> anyone around?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-09-29
<candoman> I've installed 10.04 AMD64 on an Intel core i3 laptop inside of Win7....on boot, Ubuntu hangs....any known issues?
